# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Kuna, smart outdoor security camera, Kuna Systems Corporation, Burlingame, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Kuna Systems Corporation

Home page - getkuna.com/pages/smart-security-light

"Kuna: The first home break-in prevention solution" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Kuna

Published on May 14, 2015




> KUNA is a a smart security light that aims to prevent break-ins before they happen! The light detects visitors to your door, sends smart notifications to your phone and allows you to view a live stream as well as start a conversation with a two-way intercom.

----------

